# Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)



## daci7 (31. Mai 2017)

Moinsen Leute,

ich hab mal ein zwei Fragen an die Kutterangler unter euch.
Ich bräuchte Anfang Juli ein paar (mehr) Makrelen und hab mir gedacht, dass ich die doch am Besten selbst fangen könnte.
Ich denke, dass ich mich mit einem Kumpel gegen Ende Juni auf 'nem Kutter von Scheveningen einmieten werde.
Jetzt ist das Kutterangeln absolutes Neuland für mich und ich hab mal ein bisschen im Board rumgesucht und auch einige (ältere) tipps gefunden.
Mein Material wird entweder 
Edge Dynamic Boat 12-20lbs/2,3m + Tigon Multirolle
oder
Uli Beyer Baitjigger Swimbait 200g/2,6m + Abu C4
oder doch leichter?
Soll ich die Geflochtene Schnur drauf lassen oder ein paar Meter Mono aufspulen?

Unsicher bin ich mir noch bei den Paternostern - beim Heringsangeln gibts ja schon ein paar Grundregeln (Fischhaut, Perle, Hakengröße, Kreihaken etc) wie sieht das denn bei den leckeren gestreiften Biestern aus?

Was brauch ich sonst noch unbedingt? 
(schwere Bleie, Pilker?, Fischkiste mit Eis, Messer, Zange, Handtuch, Wassereimer)

Und zum Schluss die große Quizfrage: Macht das ganze Unterfangen überhaupt Sinn? Können wir Ende Juni mit Makrelen rechnen? Wie siehts denn momentan aus?

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus, 
David


----------



## engelhai (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Versuch es lieber nicht mit der geflochtenen. Wenn das Schiff voll ist must du damit rechnen das du schon mal mit dem Nebenmann in`s Gehege kommst. wie das dan mit geflochtener Schnur aussieht kannst du dir sicher denken.:c


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Alles klar, Dnke für den Tip.
Dann wird noch 'ne 45er aufgespult.
Beste Grüße,
David


----------



## daci7 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Und die Paternoster sind vollkommen wurscht?!
Federn? Gummigedöns? 3,4 oder 5 Haken?
Wie sieht da die Erfahrung aus?
#h


----------



## Jan1982 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Also ich konnte in Sachen Paternoster noch nicht viele Regeln erkennen. Habe sowohl mit bunten Federn, als auch mit dicken pinken Gummi&Glitter als auch mit größer ausgefallenen Heringspaternostern Makrelen gefangen... Ich glaube da musst Du Dir nicht so viele Gedanken machen, nehm einfach ein paar verschiedene mit damit Du wechseln kannst, falls es nur bei den anderen läuft...


----------



## daci7 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Alles klar, danke dir!


----------



## thomas19 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Moin,
eines ist mir bei Makrelenpaternostern aufgefallen! Etwas längere 5-Hakenpaternoster aus dem Fachgeschäft o. von Gerlinger (1,35m-1,80m) fangen besser, als kurze ca. 90cm, aus dem Baumarkt. Außerdem nehme ich welche, mit Leuchtperle( hellgrün=phosphorisierend). Falls es mal tiefer runter geht.
Petri|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Passt - ich hab mir Gestern mal eine bunte Palette bestellt. 
Dazu noch ein paar dicke Bleie und 'ne Spule 45er Schnur - jetz fehlen nurnoch die Fische!


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Und nehm  nicht das beste gerät mit.
Anschliessend sieht alles aus wie Sau...
Wegen den schuppen....


----------



## daci7 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

PS: kleines Update. Wir hatten zwei Plätze am 29.06. bei Trip gebucht, leider ist die Fahrt ausgefallen weil sonst anscheinend Niemand gebucht hat ...


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Hallo Boardis!
 Wir fahren am Samstag den 29. Juli 2017 mit drei Mann  aus dem südlichen Münsterland zur Rederei Trip und wollen unser Glück auf Makrelen probieren.
 Für mich ist die erste Makrelentour seit über 10 Jahren. Bin mal wieder richtig heiß auf die Makrelen.
 Werde berichten und auch Bilder einstellen.
 Gruß
 Euer Dorsch Ralle
 PS: War in der letzten Zeit jemand los?


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Der Fangbericht vom letzte Wochenende in Scheveningen!"
 Kutter: Trip Junior
 Fahrzeit: 13 bis 19 Uhr
 Wind 2 bis 3
 Mit drei Mann 50 Makrelen gehörten wir schon zu den besseren Fänger auf dem Schiff. Endliche sind als Schneider nach Hause gefahren. Stimmung auf dem Kutter war etwas gereizt.
 Bei der Morgentour wurde auch nicht viel gefangen.


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (2. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter (Scheveningen)*

Ich war gestern nochmal in Scheveningen zum Makrelenangeln!
Kutter: MS Estrella
Wind: Süd auf Westdrehend anfangs 3 bis 4 später 2 bis 3
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
7 Makrelen und ein Wolfbarsch zum Mitnehmen; sehr viel Kleinfisch wie Wittling, Dorsche und Petermännchen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------

